# Serious parking spot problem



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I have had the same parking spot for 5 years at the building where I live. The parking spot is in fact bad. The ground is not even and I can tell just by riding into the spot. My old car B11 (85 sentra) is now leaning to the left side. I believe that its cuz of this bad parking spot. 

Now with my new car (sorda new) 2000 altima. I'm starting to notice the same problem. It fells like its leaning to the left side. I believe its the parking spot. Now I wanna prove that its the parking spot but I need advice.

Is there a way that an auto repair shop can tell if the shocks are worn or is there a way an auto shop can help me prove that the parking spot is the cuase of the worn out shocks/ struts which is causing my car to lean to the left side? I can go to my car dealer where I bought the car and ask if the shocks/struts where replaced and that way I can use that as evidence. 

I already wrote a formal letter to the management of my building but nothing. 

Any tips Ideas? PLz help


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

time to convert to right hand drive? couldn't resist


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how much do you weigh?


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL, well Im a little overweight but I doubt this is the cause. I weigh 206. I weighed myself a few weeks ago.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Check out picture number 6 on my website. You can see the marks that the water leaves cuz it goes from the left side of the pic to the right side. The parking spot it in fact bad. Heres whats going on. There is a kinda dip where the ground goes in, which is under my right rear tire. So it causes more pressure on my left rear tire. U guys get me? If I park my car backwards with the front facing out it will lean to the left becuase of the weight of the engine on the front of it. If I park it like it is on the pictures then most of the weight is on the front so it does not lean to the left. Or to the right. Instead the rear right tire is normal and the rear left tire is being pressed on more than its supposed to.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i only asked that because that actually happens to heavier people. the springs sag over time on the side that the driver is on.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeh I guess. Dam wtf am I gonna do. I'm not gonna pay for new shocks/struts thats for sure.. >:< All take it all the way to municipal small claims court if I have to lol. Seriously though not a good day today >:<


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

shocks/struts are not weight supporting items, they just dampen the springs. new springs will take care of your problem cuz i doubt very seriously the frame is tweaking. you can get new springs for about 150 bucks.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

150 for the set?


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

Park it so it leans to the right. It might even it out.???


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

keep a plank of wood in your trunk... everytime you park, get out and stick it where your tire is going to be... ?

i don't know... my cars both have saggy springs... but i'm pretty sure it's because of the roads here... 90% potholes with brief flurries of flat asphalt... pure shite.

BTW, can't you swap spaces with someone else?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

El Capitan said:


> *150 for the set? *


 yup.
a little more or less depending on brands. not sure if you want to drop it or keep stock height though. try these guys, www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, If I park it so it would lean to the right the only way to do that is to park it backwards. If I do that then the weight of the engine still pulls it to the left. So it would lean nasty style becuase of the weight of the engine. I tried it. Its all good Im changing parking spot.


----------



## Iain (Mar 28, 2005)

El Capitan said:


> I have had the same parking spot for 5 years at the building where I live. The parking spot is in fact bad. The ground is not even and I can tell just by riding into the spot. My old car B11 (85 sentra) is now leaning to the left side. I believe that its cuz of this bad parking spot.
> 
> Now with my new car (sorda new) 2000 altima. I'm starting to notice the same problem. It fells like its leaning to the left side. I believe its the parking spot. Now I wanna prove that its the parking spot but I need advice.
> 
> ...


 Hi Cap,
Vehicles springs / suspension are not made to sag over a short period of time. Therefore it looks like you have a problem unrelated to your parking spot. Even if it was related to your parking spot you admittedly knew that it caused a problem with your previous car and therefore if you knowingly keep parking at that spot (if that is indeed the problem, which I doubt) you have no recourse through the courts as you caused it yourself.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Iain said:


> Hi Cap,
> Vehicles springs / suspension are not made to sag over a short period of time. Therefore it looks like you have a problem unrelated to your parking spot. Even if it was related to your parking spot you admittedly knew that it caused a problem with your previous car and therefore if you knowingly keep parking at that spot (if that is indeed the problem, which I doubt) you have no recourse through the courts as you caused it yourself.


umm... thanks for the reply, but did you notice the last post date? lol, its from 2003... hes probably not too worried about it anymore.


----------

